# looking into some tires options



## 05GTOM6 (Jun 25, 2005)

found these and they have me thinking.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=BFGoodrich&tireModel=g-Force+T/A+KDW+2

only problem is that it does not state the price, that is a key factor to me. I'm poor now that I have this car :willy: 

anyway, was looking at the 260 45 17 size. I've heard that the 270's can rub, so by guessing these might not rub the fender??

I'm looking for dry traction, would get some DR's but then I would need an extra set of wheels to through em on. Money is the bigest factor for me right now.

Also on another note, any one have a stock 05 that they changed the mufflers on? I was thinking about doing it, but wanted to hear from those who have already been there and done that...you know?? :cheers


----------



## 05GTOM6 (Jun 25, 2005)

what about these? they are only $111 each?

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...=false&cs=255&pc=33160&rd=17&vid=008805&ar=45


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been reading up on tires for my 05 and I think I am going to go with these.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...rch=true&partnum=445WR7HTRZ2&fromCompare1=yes


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

05GTOM6 said:


> found these and they have me thinking.


That's an ultra high-performance summer tire. You might want to buy a second set of wheels and keep the originals for use when it snows.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Kumo makes good tires at a reasonable price. I just bought a set for my other car. If you go with larger than OEM you can only fit them on the back. Then you will not be able to rotate them to the front - they will interfere with the struts. The 245 KDWS already rub. In fact, you need to make sure the width of what every 245 you buy is not greater than the OEM 245 or the problem will get worse. Not all 245s are the same width. And ... you may want to think about the issues you will have if you get a flat. The miniture spare the GTO has can only go on the front. If you place it on the rear, you can ruin your limited slip differential if you drive any significant amount (having the same tire radius is critical on the rear). So a flat in the back means put the spare on the front, then replace the front tire with the flat rear. There is also the issue of fitting a flat back into the trunk. Some have done it - others carry some rope in the back just to tie the trunk down if they can't close the lid. I've also heard some guys have made their wifes sit in the back with the flat in the front passenger seat. Just some things to think about.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Xman said:


> I've also heard some guys have made their wifes sit in the back with the flat in the front passenger seat.


Ain't love grand?


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

XMAN, thanks for the info re: The miniture spare the GTO has can only go on the front. If you place it on the rear, you can ruin your limited slip differential if you drive any significant amount (having the same tire radius is critical on the rear). So a flat in the back means put the spare on the front, then replace the front tire with the flat rear. There is also the issue of fitting a flat back into the trunk. Some have done it - others carry some rope in the back just to tie the trunk down if they can't close the lid.  

I guess I missed or skipped over that in the owner's manual. re: spare on front. and never thought about the spare not fitting.. got spoiled with the 02 camaro... with the seats down you could haul lots of stuff in it.. with the liftgate up.. i even hauled a 50 gallon hot water heater home from lowes when the trans was out in the ranger.

Hope to not have a flat (in 3 years never had one on camaro.. never even removed jack or spare) but just in case.. guess i better get some rope or a bungie cord.


----------



## 05GTOM6 (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. Yes I'm also planning on buying snow tires when that time comes but for now I want somthing a lot more sticker. 
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...romCompare1=yes
Those look alright for only $99 ea. I think I might have to get those instead.
Not worring about getting a flat, I took all that stuff out. Was ~48lbs total in weight. So if I do some how get a flat that will be the least bit of my worries because I don't have the spare. Also I only plan on getting 2 of these tires for the rear, the stock tires are staying up front and then when winter comes the snow's are going on the back.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

JMVorbeck said:


> I have been reading up on tires for my 05 and I think I am going to go with these.
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Sumitomo&tireModel=HTR+Z+II&vehicleSearch=true&partnum=445WR7HTRZ2&fromCompare1=yes


I am running these Sumitomo SU HTR+ on my 18's. I love them compared to the Bfg's the car came with. They are all season, and there great in the rain. I have had them on two other cars, They did really well in the snow.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Ain't love grand?


love is $25 on any street corner in america :rofl:


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I got these at the dealer.... the car is much quicker with them. The tire is very sticky compred to stock tire. Excellent street tire.


----------



## Goatacular (Jun 24, 2005)

goatsandstrats said:


> I guess I missed or skipped over that in the owner's manual. .


We Have an Owners Manual?


----------



## gtowned (Aug 1, 2005)

I would go with the KDW2 they are an awesome tire. Ive had them on my previous car, and they hook!


However any of you who are thinking about running the kumho, the only good tire kumho makes Traction wise is the stx, and the mx... stay away from all other kumhos. Sumitomo tires are not very good whatsoever.... My brother and I both work at different tire stores... And will both readily agree, the BFG KDW"2's" are a great tire, however, the firestone wide oval is also a good tire, there are many different options tire wise, but if you buy the 712's or the sumitomo's you're not gonna get what you want out of the car. The only 2 Cheap but good tires are gonna be your Yokohama es100's and your Fuzion Zri's, the Fuzion Zri is actually the old bridgestone re750 tread mold that came out on the Corvettes for a few years.. Anyways, if you have any questions whatsoever about the tires just shoot me a PM and i'd be more than happy to help you with your tire choice.


----------

